# Brake pad Shims, any aftermarket kits than nissan?



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, I got OEM pad kit from nissan and they have no shims. The shim kit is 80.00. that is crazy!! Some pads come with pre-installed shims. Can we obtain the shims from an aftermarket company ?

Thanks 
Chris 03 SE-R


----------

